# Another trapping Q



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> All long-spring, jump or coil-spring traps must
> have spacers on the jaws that leave an opening of
> at least 3/16 of an inch when the jaws are closed.
> The only exceptions to this requirement are the
> ...


If I plan on using coil spring traps, what would you use and how would you apply it to get the 3/16 spacing required.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've mostly been using traps that are small enough to not need that, but I have done some big ones before. I can tell ya that rubber for the jaws is one of the faster ways to go, but unless you take your time the covers won't always be reliable. I've seen a lot of people who just file down the middle of the jaws and have it taper in till it meets the requirements. That way no spacers or extra little pieces are needed.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I have also seen people wrap a piece of wire around the jaw a and twist it like a bread tie to get the proper spacing. I have also seen people weld a piece of wire. Hope this helps


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother just welded a "bump" on his.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I have just started buying traps with offset jaws. The gap is built into the jaws. If you are just getting into trapping, buy these. See the link below.

http://www.duketraps.com/2coil/0476x600.jpg


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Best place to buy traps in Utah is Montgomery Fur Co.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Best place to buy traps in Utah is Montgomery Fur Co.


+1 
I also buy the traps with the offset jaws so I dont have to modify them. I prefer Bridger traps. I have heard that the Duke are not as well made and will not hold stronger animals and are not as reliable.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Best place to buy traps in Utah is Montgomery Fur Co.
> ...


I should have went to Bridger's website for the picture. The dukes are ok for fox, I have had yote's pull out of duke traps with the offset jaws. I currently buy bridger or oneida traps.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You can't beat a 1.75 for fox and the like. Off set jaws and your golden! Truth is i have a buch of this stuff that I never use. Double coiled and all. MIght sell it if folks are interested.


----------

